# drywalling steep stairwell ceiling



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Young follow----Whatever you do,be careful---


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

Right now might be the time to bite the bullet and invest in a fairly expensive tool you can use for decades to come. These ladders are considered to be just about the best in the business, and can do a lot more than just adjust for stairs.

http://www.littlegiantladder.com/little-giant/type-1a.html

I suggest the model 22.


----------



## canadaclub (Oct 19, 2006)

onedigita said:


> ive hanged and taped lots of drywall before but never in these conditions


 
Get yourself an articulating ladder and install in sections if you can't find a helper. Or set up up two ladders with a 2x12 board as a scaffold.


----------



## leungw (Apr 20, 2009)

If you are in the US, the 22ft one made by Werner is on sale for $150 at HD. You can check store availability on HD's site. Just search for "MT22".


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

Around here, the good ones, the Little Giants, are always on Craig's list for $100 - $150. I got a brand new, unused one off Craigs list, with work platform and extending 'leveler' leg for $150.


----------

